# Puppy aggressive towards only one person, and bites when he wants us to stop somethin



## Lucas (Feb 14, 2011)

Somebody help.

I have a four month old GSD, and he is a real nice puppy with everybody, EXCEPT my little sister. He listens to my mom and me, and rarely bites. Although when he does it's mainly, because were trying to get him off the couches or trying to put on his leash. He's been through puppy classes, and is very obediant.

As for my sister though, he can't see her without automatically nipping at her legs or her arms. She's tried to ignore him and say ow, but it's come to the point where he bites her so hard, it's almost impossible for us to ignore it. When she tries to redirect him he ignores everything except for treats, but when treats are gone he starts nipping again. Yesterday he bit her so hard he left a big bruise. Were all starting to worry.

If there are any suggestions please we need them.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you have a safe place where you can put the puppy for one minute in Time Out? 

We have a small bathroom where I removed everything the pup could get into. We tell Eva "Time Out" in a stern, but not yelling voice, and then put her in the bathroom (with the light on) for one minute. We would then let her out and if she tried to resume the biting without stopping, she would be told the same thing and back in the bathroom for another minute. 

I wouldn't give treats when the pup is biting, but would put in a "time out" room or what worked for us also was a water bottle and a squirt on the butt to "startle" her into stopping for a moment, to let us grab a toy or do whatever we needed to re-direct. 

Our pup did not respond to the high "ow!" sound at all, that would only make her want to play/bite more. 

Again, for us, we kept the 6' lead on the house (still do!) and that way your sister could take her to the time out room and "ignore" her, which is what the pup's siblings would do. 

I'm sure some much more experienced members will have valuable info to add!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How old is your little sister?

Sometimes little kids will throw the arms & legs all around & scream when playing with dogs-which excites the dog. Is your dog ALWAYS supervised when around your little sister?

To me it doesn't sound like your puppy is going after her, more when he's around her he goes into super play mode.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

He could be doing it for a number of reasons. One is to initiate play. Another is to establish dominance. Sometimes a puppy will discover that he isn't necessarily the low man on the totem pole and will try to dominate someone or a dog he thinks is lower. Once that person or dog stands up to him he will probably back off. He might be surprised at first but he will learn not to take advantage. You need to help your sister assert herself and let him know that SHE will not stand for his biting.


----------



## Lucas (Feb 14, 2011)

my little sister is 13


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Lucas (Feb 14, 2011)

*Some improvement.*

Lately lucas has been learning drop it and leave it. When he's about to bite we say leave it and when it's too late we've said drop it. We've also been giving him timeout like was mentioned earlier. Everything seems to be working. Thank so much.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Lucas said:


> my little sister is 13


A 13 year old can assert herself. That is why I said that you could help her. But I see you are making progress. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Lucas said:


> Lately lucas has been learning drop it and leave it. When he's about to bite we say leave it and when it's too late we've said drop it. We've also been giving him timeout like was mentioned earlier. Everything seems to be working. Thank so much.



Glad some of the things are working! 

Although it's hard and painful, if truth be told, try and stay as calm as possible and re-direct somehow. Time out really did work best for us (along with that water bottle) and when Eva hears "Time out!" now, she stops the biting - which was the goal. 

It absolutely did not happen over night and we were the walking wounded for weeks , but it DID happen! 

Good luck!


----------

